# Looner mp40/mp60



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have to add more flow to my tank, and I'm trying to decide on an extra mp40 or even an MP60 or go with the gyre150. Since I have the apex controller I'm wanted to try the MP40/60 first, so if anyone has one that I can borrow for a few days I would appreciate it.


----------

